# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم ORT-JTAG  ORT JTAG - HTC One X [ PJ83100 ] Repair Boot , Change IMEI , SN , CID Supported

## mohamed73

*ORT JTAG - HTC One X [ PJ83100 ] Repair Boot , Change IMEI , SN , CID Supported* ORT - JTAG UPDATE [04 September 2013]  Description :   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   Release Notes and Files:   *HTC_OneX.dll* *Repair Dead Boot**Change IMEI**Change SN**Change CID* Repairing HTC One X   Connect Battery and USB CableDownload DLL File "HTC_OneX.dll" Place in phones folderStart الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Latest VersionGo to الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Select ModelClick Repair ORT Team News and Blog :   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ORT-JTAG - _The Real JTAG'gers_ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

